# OSP 1/17/17



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Had to get one more fix so here I find myself set up at osp catching dink perch so far maggot and a pin min has them going! The ice 2.5-3" sketchy! Beats sitting on the couch


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Your nuts


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dave looks like you will have to get the boat out on saturday. If all goes well i will be on the water floating around. Crappie tourny anyone?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Be carefull.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Trying to make all the critics right? Come on guys... that is trash ice. Don't risk the life of the rescue team that has to come and save you! No one loves hard water more than me, but this is not cool!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

capt j-rod said:


> Trying to make all the critics right? Come on guys... that is trash ice. Don't risk the life of the rescue team that has to come and save you! No one loves hard water more than me, but this is not cool!


Alright I'll get off the ice so I can run up to party line and grab a pack of smokes then I'll be straight back out here. I'm well aware on the risk associated with ice fishing in conditions like this! I fished here on 2.5 when it froze and I'm fishing today on 2.5. I'm not suggesting anyone attempt to join me! I wanted to fish today I found some good enough for me ice and went for it. Judge me from your couch all you want buster!️


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Dave looks like you will have to get the boat out on saturday. If all goes well i will be on the water floating around. Crappie tourny anyone?


Its gonna be some boat fishing weather for sure! I still wanna get out after some slabs with ya sometime!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Boat weather will be short lived. End of Jan thru March will be cold. Yeah!

Much prefer ice fishing over boat fishing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> Its gonna be some boat fishing weather for sure! I still wanna get out after some slabs with ya sometime!


We will get out. If the lake is open ill be out saturday with one of my buddysm got a few good perch spots to id like to hit


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Called it quits at 3:00 the bite was slow today lots of lookers few takers! But it was nice fishing out in the warm weather managed to catch 7 crappie between 8-13" a few gills and a dozen or so small perch. I'm done till it gets cold again glad I got to enjoy one more ice outing


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits at 3:00 the bite was slow today lots of lookers few takers! But it was nice fishing out in the warm weather managed to catch 7 crappie between 8-13" a few gills and a dozen or so small perch. I'm done till it gets cold again glad I got to enjoy one more ice outing


Bobber, how was the shore ice when you came off?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Bobber, how was the shore ice when you came off?


It was pretty rough! Had do take a good step out to get on after I got 8 feet out or so it was better. Still soft sketchy ice but thicker.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

3 inches of new ice doesn't compare to 3 inches of old ice


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks. I think we are done for a couple of weeks, either going to take boat out or shore fish.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^ The flag is UP... what is he waiting for? ^^^


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 227944


That's how I feel trolling for walleyes.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

at least he brought some beers


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No spud bar though. Shame on him


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe the spud is through the ice acting like a power pole. It seems as if he might need an anchor. That chunk of ice is sweet because you can troll a vibe or get up to docks and drop a jig down and slam some gills and crappie.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Temps here on out are not looking good for the home team. We are probably done for the year. Feb gonna be an above average temps.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Temps here on out are not looking good for the home team. We are probably done for the year. Feb gonna be an above average temps.


It's looking pretty sad.  with all this warm and rain I'd say if we do get anymore safe ish ice it will be in limited areas.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Temps here on out are not looking good for the home team. We are probably done for the year. Feb gonna be an above average temps.


What you talkin bout Willis?!? I'm seeing and hearing below average


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually keep checking different forecasts until I find one I wanna see too


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My local NOAA/NWS forecast is showing below freezing temps starting Friday night and not above freezing again until Tuesday. Not brutal cold temps but not above freezing either. I don't think NWS has a forecast out beyond the 7 days other than just general probability percentages.

Will just have to wait and see...........


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We need some single digits at least 3 days worth. The rising water temperatures combined with the rains are working against us


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Updated forecast just added another day of below freezing temps..... dropping below 32° Thursday night through Tuesday now. Unfortunately, chances of snow in the forecast each day as well.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NOT ENOUGH LOW TEMPS TO HELP US


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

At this point it doesn't matter. All my spots are mud.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am still remaining optimistic on getting at least one more weekend on the ice.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

im always optimistic anymore with the ice and cold weather.....heck I was snowmobiling last april here in ohio. we still have all of february all we need is 2 weeks of cold cold weather and we are on small bodies of water. Ya gotta belieevveeee!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> im always optimistic anymore with the ice and cold weather.....heck I was snowmobiling last april here in ohio. we still have all of february all we need is 2 weeks of cold cold weather and we are on small bodies of water. Ya gotta belieevveeee!!!


Next time Attica and I hit up the reservoir you should join in the festivities. We had fun a couple weeks ago. I would be happy if that reservoir got ice again.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude I wanted too man...kids have been sick since xmas so its been hell lately. Ive been getting it non stop since it just passes around the house! I actually enjoy fishing the local reservoirs! Def let me know!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will PM you if we get safe ice again.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have not put my gear up on the top shelf of the shed yet. Fingers are crossed!

We were figuring you would show up that day. There was a mini shanty town starting to spring up. Is pretty impressive amount of fish in that reservoir for how small it is and how much pressure it gets.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanted too man so bad....its just been hell lately. Trust me getting out in Cadillac next weekend will be a blessing I cannot wait!!!! Future forecast looks good with most days in the 30-32 and nights in low 20's or below....that will slowly build ice again....hopefully those drop some more too in the next few days!!!


----------

